# Found some bird safe paint



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Crown Breatheasy. 99% solvent free with a max VOC of 0.29% http://www.crownpaint.co.uk/breatheasy.htm

My birds are in the hallway and I've painted both the landing and dining area this past week with no ill effects. It's pretty amazing stuff, you'd never know I've been painting at all.

I got mine from B&Q B&Q - Search

Hope that helps anyone else whose putting off painting because they're worried about their birds health. I've put it off for ages but came across this paint last week and felt brave enough to try it.

Disclaimer: Obviously I can't guarantee it's 100% bird safe but given my experience of the paint I would happily use it again.


----------

